# iPhone app Bug



## bud16415 (Oct 24, 2014)

When I quote in the app then add my text and then hit submit, the app gives me an error message that it couldnt complete the task. It gives me the option to save try again or cancel. What I have found is that it does actually take the new post and if I save or try again after saving I get a double post. The work around is believe it sent even though it said it didnt and then discard the draft. When you go back to the forum the post doesnt show up in the updated timeline. What you have to do is close the timeline and reopen it and there is the post. 

I dont know if others are seeing this or not or how many post and quote from a smart phone. Just thought I would point it out. 

On a good note I actually like going down the time line on the phone better than hitting todays posts and doing it that way. Its really fast and takes you to the first unread automatically .   :


----------



## drewdin (Dec 3, 2014)

I haven't had any issues and I can't duplicate the issue you said you have.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 4, 2014)

I recently upgraded my iPhone software to the latest for my phone ISO 7.1.2 and then updated all my apps. and I still have the bug. Last week I bought a 7 inch tablet totally different platform and its app is quite similar and I have the bug there also. Not sure what I&#8217;m doing wrong. I will try it again in a bit and see if I still have the problem.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 4, 2014)

drewdin said:


> I haven't had any issues and I can't duplicate the issue you said you have.




Test quote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yep still gives me the message that I have to wait 30 seconds between posts even though it has taken the thread. If I wait 30+ seconds it will still give the message failed please wait 30 seconds.


----------



## havasu (Dec 4, 2014)

The 30 seconds between posts is an anti-spamming tool. It can be removed by an admin from the VB admin panel.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 4, 2014)

Are you sure you're not double-tapping your finger (heavy fingers?!) have a friend post from your phone to see if it's user-related.


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2014)

I get the same problem from time to time. Not very often or I just don't quote people?


----------

